# 68 custom RI, too good to be true



## Peel Ferrari (Jun 22, 2017)

99% sure its a scam









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Any Ajaxicans in the area to verify?
I mean, if the guy need the $$, yeah, you’re right, feels scammy.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

2 things stand out to me...

1) Ad is 4 hours old and it’s not gone
2) Says call or text only

Point number 2 makes me even more suspicious about point number 1. I can see it taking awhile if you’re contacting them through the kijiji messages. Maybe they’re not checking the site or their emails. But if you give a cell number, you’re carrying it in your pocket. He probably had 50 calls or texts in the first hour alone and I’m sure at least 5 of those would have been “I’m already on my way with the cash”.

He’s got to to be stringing at least a dozen people along as we speak.


----------



## chickenpicken84 (Jan 29, 2021)

And he registered May 2021...also a red flag.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Shape is off and inlays look like plastic. Top looks foto burstish.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

I messaged the seller and asked for a picture of the wiring cavity and also the serial number. He says he will not send any more pictures. I even offered him $1000 on top of the price if it is real but he will not send more pictures????? Fake??? Likely ??????


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

I posted a kijiji ad to warn who ever the guy says is coming to pick it up, lol 
Facking scammers


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Fishing for the "EMT $500 and I'll hold it for you" deal?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

is that a typical sunburst finish for Gibson? I hate sunbursts on any guitar and this thing is just damn ugly in my book.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Everything about those photos looks legit in my opinion. Ebony board, that doesn't look like a poly finish. But is that the actual guitar the seller has in hand or just some photos that someone found and are trying to scam with?


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

knight_yyz said:


> is that a typical sunburst finish for Gibson? I hate sunbursts on any guitar and this thing is just damn ugly in my book.


Just for that year, straight flame, 60's neck. Real ones are much nicer in person. L&M Burlington had one a few months ago. $5600 for that one. I think it was a 09.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I agree real or not that's a butt ugly guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I googled the guitar and found some pics. The red part of the sunburst has zero fade in the ad. Some of the online examples i looked at had the red fade into the amber a lot more. The example in the original post just looks wrong to me. Take a look and compare the red fade at the bridge tone knob. This guitar is still ugly (imho) but looks better than the one in the ad.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I'd be asking that he provide a rear shot of the headstock that includes the serial number. Not conveniently cut off as provided. Make sure it isn't the same old same old on inexpensive expensive LPs.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Verne said:


> I'd be asking that he provide a rear shot of the headstock that includes the serial number. Not conveniently cut off as provided. Make sure it isn't the same old same old on inexpensive expensive LPs.





knight_yyz said:


> I googled the guitar and found some pics. The red part of the sunburst has zero fade in the ad. Some of the online examples i looked at had the red fade into the amber a lot more. The example in the original post just looks wrong to me. Take a look and compare the red fade at the bridge tone knob. This guitar is still ugly (imho) but looks better than the one in the ad.
> 
> View attachment 364429


That’s a perfect three tone sunburst finish......for a Fender Strat or a Tele Custom.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

This is what sets the Tri-Burst apart is the pronounced straight flames like this one for example.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Doesn’t have Gibson tuners?

Looks like that is normal for 2006.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

It's real...I suspect it's not his.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> Doesn’t have Gibson tuners?
> 
> Looks like that is normal for 2006.


Grovers are common on LP Customs.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

tomee2 said:


> Fishing for the "EMT $500 and I'll hold it for you" deal?


Which is why I only said 400 to hold. 

A lady in Gibsons here, yesterday sold a fender strat, custom for 200.00 for real. I missed it, second guy...15 min into the ad was gone.., and Gibsons is not all that easy to get to, it is a ferry ride from Vancouver.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Stephenlouis said:


> Which is why I only said 400 to hold.
> 
> A lady in Gibsons here, yesterday sold a fender strat, custom for 200.00 for real. I missed it, second guy...15 min into the ad was gone.., and Gibsons is not all that easy to get to, it is a ferry ride from Vancouver.


This is the guy that got it...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Someone in an fb group got scammed on this one.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I like the comment that it was bought new from a collector in 2006. 

Huh? New from a collector? Lol.

Someone should send him a message saying how it looks like a guitar they had back in 2006 that had an obvious identifying mark near the lower strap button and would like a pic to confirm. If so, they’d pay an extra $500 just get it back. Lol.

And when no pic gets sent just start messing even more with the scammer. Lol.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not worth the time - play instead.


----------

